# Matapeake or romancoke?



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Thinking of making a trip to a new spot this weekend. I'd like to maybe take some traps with me to do some crabbing. Never been to either pier and i would like to know some pros and cons to each pier. Thanks ahead of time?


----------



## pmuggleworth (Aug 4, 2012)

*Matapeake*



light tackler said:


> Thinking of making a trip to a new spot this weekend. I'd like to maybe take some traps with me to do some crabbing. Never been to either pier and i would like to know some pros and cons to each pier. Thanks ahead of time?


I've fished Matapeake several times, and every time I do, I strike up conversation with the regulars on the pier and they all say that Romancoke is nothing but shallow water, whereas at Matapeake, you can cast out to some slightly deeper fair, which might have more variety of fish to catch.

But if you go to Romancoke, make sure to report, 'cause I've never heard a fishing report from there.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

light tackler said:


> Thinking of making a trip to a new spot this weekend. I'd like to maybe take some traps with me to do some crabbing. Never been to either pier and i would like to know some pros and cons to each pier. Thanks ahead of time?


Both are down the street form one another, you can also use the same parking pass for both places (someone correct me if im wrong). But Id fish matapeak if nothing going on then move on down the road to romancoke.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. How much is the parking pass? And how are the crowds usually?


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

:fishing:


light tackler said:


> Thanks guys. How much is the parking pass? And how are the crowds usually?


$10 per car...weekdays are ok...weekend gets really crowded..:fishing:


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Padwas said:


> :fishing:
> 
> $10 per car...weekdays are ok...weekend gets really crowded..:fishing:


That's an under statement. 

Both places are a ZOO on weekends in the summer!


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Gonna see how I feel about it the next couple days..if I were to head down that way it would probably be Friday night. But that's the main problem, I hate crowds lol. Definitely need to get out and do some fishing this weekend though. Its been a couple weeks.


----------

